# Stockport cyclist down! Hempshaw Lane



## I like Skol (24 Apr 2012)

Just seen what could have been a nasty accident while driving home from work. About 6.45am and on the bottom of Hempshaw lane by the junctions with Christie Street and Brundrett Street just near St Mary's Way.

All I saw was an ambulance and 2 police vans blocking one side of the road. Presumeably the cyclist was in the ambulance and I saw the police looking over the bike which had been moved onto the pavement. Only a quick glimpse but it looked like a proper commuter machine with Panniers etc.

Good luck to the cyclist and I hope they are ok. Be careful out there folks!


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2012)

Blimey. Bit early for my 'regulars'.

Hope cyclist is OK


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2012)

Hopefully they are OK, not good to hear/see incidents on your commute route though


----------



## Sore Thumb (24 Apr 2012)

Really hope the cyclist is ok. One thing I would like to mention, is we need to refrain using the word 'accident' as I feel that this implies that there is no fault, maybe collision might be better.

Newspapers are the worst for this and the police are getting better by not using the word accident.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2012)

Just found out today that a colleague of mine was 'doored' whilst on the way home a few weeks ago, somewhere in Stockport,I would normally have been riding home with him but was on a weeks holiday.
Only heard it 2nd hand as he's still off work, apparently done his shoulder/collarbone


----------



## cycleruk (25 Apr 2012)

Its never good to hear the words cyclist down but i hope injuries are not to bad and the rider makes a speedy recovery


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Just seen what could have been a nasty accident while driving home from work. About 6.45am and on the bottom of Hempshaw lane by the junctions with Christie Street and Brundrett Street just near St Mary's Way.
> 
> All I saw was an ambulance and 2 police vans blocking one side of the road. Presumeably the cyclist was in the ambulance and I saw the police looking over the bike which had been moved onto the pavement. Only a quick glimpse but it looked like a proper commuter machine with Panniers etc.
> 
> Good luck to the cyclist and I hope they are ok. Be careful out there folks!


I only saw this thread from reading another forum and somebody had linked this in.
Not heard anything else about it though, any more news?


----------



## I like Skol (29 Apr 2012)

A few people metioned this at work last night. Apparantly a cyclist was killed but if this is true or not is unclear as there is no official source or reports to support this?


----------



## spen666 (29 Apr 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> Really hope the cyclist is ok. One thing I would like to mention, is we need to refrain using the word 'accident' as I feel that this implies that there is no fault, maybe collision might be better.
> 
> Newspapers are the worst for this and the police are getting better by not using the word accident.


 
The word accident does not imply no one is at fault.

It implies it was accidental as opposed to deliberate.


This trying to rewrite meanings of words is simply undermining the issue in question. Who cares what the word used is- what is more important is that action is taken to prevent this sort of thing happening . Whether that be punishment for those at fault (if any) or education for all parties ie all road users etc.


----------



## gb155 (29 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> A few people metioned this at work last night. Apparantly a cyclist was killed but if this is true or not is unclear as there is no official source or reports to support this?



Sheet never ever good to hear


----------



## Schneil (29 Apr 2012)

There's been nothing in the MEN, let's hope it's not fatal. Poor guy!


----------

